# Rev 3 Change 3



## Shifty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hang on I need a drink for this one.....

Ok.. I'm good now..

So, after visiting area train stores... cruising the information highway, we know as the internetz.. I came to a few conclusions...

A: Z scale won't fit my needs and wants as far as my specs for dcc...

B: N scale will...

C: The front range... That would be Denver metro down to Puellloo (Pueblo, or as true natives call it: "pi eb lo.. pee eb lo..) the model club train scene... The advertised ones.. kinda suck.. I would really love to spend a few hours, one night a week, doing train ops. Looks like a blast! I'd even buy a nice set of HO power just for that! But.. not here, apparently... Especially in the ghetto springs area.. 

Anyway... I ripped up the pending "for sale" sign I was going to put on the N scale stuff, and boxed up the trusty Z scale things. I won't sell those though...

So my Beautiful Lady, and partner in crime, made a statement the other night.... "it would be cool to have a train that ran at the level of the top of the slideouts."

Hmmmmmm....... 

So during my lunch break from job searching... (I treat my job search as an 8 hour a day job..) I found myself not only staring at the computer desk... but the space aft of it, occupied by the large kitty tree n hangout that I got for my 2 cats.... 

That look you get... the one where you rub your chin..

So, if I swapped the dog bed o'er there, put the kitty hangout o'er here, and built a helix....... 

Page 6, of model railroader 101 layouts by linn h. Wescott.... shelf layout for the area of the slideout just below the crown molding... another extension off the forward wall adjacent to that for a reverse loop for inbounds.... 

Grabbing the tape, I measured. 46 inches from desk hieght to top layout height. 2% grade helix, 23 to 24 levels. Dual track.. 1 up 1 down... BOOYAH!!!

Now.... I'm ready for the "nay sayers." 

Here's a side story... don't know if it's relevant to this but... I was big into the African Cichlid fish hobby. Google them if you aren't sure what they are. But they are incredibly intelligent... and agressive, fresh water fish. I put together an aquarium of different species from Lake Tanganyka. Now many here locally... And in different forums stated that my mix of species would never ever work.. they'd kill each other... etc.. etc.. etc... lol, it was the most peceful of the auariums I had! Lol! My point? Anything is possible, and with a lil trial and error things work..

Out of all the hobbyists, and hobby shop train guys I spoke to... Save for you guys and girls... as this is the first time I've brought it up here...... 1... 1.. said: "yep, should work.... but it wouldnt pull a train of cars up...

So I thought for a moment.... 

Another sidebar about me... im a horsepower nerd... I absolutely love the U.P. big boys, challengers, gas turbine models they used.. And the big SD's and AX's.... The big fairbanks-morse on the boats? Ohhhh buddy!

So I'm looking at my comp desk, visualizing the helix, and shelf layout... and im thinking helpers.. just south of denver, BNSF uses helpers to make the climb south to Palmer Lake... soo, a turnout below to stage 2 or 3 SD helpers, with a turnout at the top to bring them back down?

Call me kookie but... I think it'll work!

So n scale it is!


----------



## Shifty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Below the wood work. Ceiling level will be what I referred to.


----------



## Shifty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

If you don't have the book I referred to....









Note the reverse loop at the backside of the switching yard for the inbounds


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you saying that a lower level track is making a return loop
UNDER that far yard? Else, I can't see any loops. Very interesting
switching layout and clever use of a small space.

Don


----------



## Shifty1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Don!

If you follow the track on the far right. The one that goes by Carson City... I'll continue that around the back of the switching yard, looping it back into the far left side of the yard. From there, the loco will un-couple and the switcher will take over pulling the train apart. Not real prototypical, but.. it'll work!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Are you sure the horses won't be jealous?! That publication looks interesting.


----------

